# Is my Mantis a goner?



## T

Ok sorry this is my first post but i'll its urgent.

Ok so my Mantis(S.lineola)is sick/injured and im just wondering if theres anything I can do for him or if he is too far gone.I have had him since about early June and a couple of weeks ago he shed and grew wings(final shed?).Anyway up until now hes always been fine, eats great, very calm and handleable.Well on Saturday ha started acting erratically.He would strike at the glass when he saw any movement.Later on he started climbing about the tank as if stressed.I took him out for a bit and at first he was jumping and striking at me but he calmed down and took a cricket off me and I put it him back in his tank to eat and misted ot a little.He was fine all the next day then on monday night he became erratic again and was bumbling about as if drunk and he kept falling off the decor and top mesh.I misted the tank and put a desk lamp on top for a while as I thought he might be cold.This seemed to calm him down and he tried to grab a cricket but dropped it.When I got up for work on tuesday morning he was on the bottom with his wings spread and they looked a bit chewed.I lifted him out and saw he has a wound at the end of his abdomen with a little bit of flesh protruding.I think he might have fallen and the cricket had a go at him.I have him isolated now but he seems paralysed and can only move his head and front legs.His other legs are folded in.He will drnk water off my finger but thats all.I can get a pic if needed.

I know its not looking good but any help is much appreciated.

Thanks

T


----------



## Sheldon Johnson

Sorry T, but hes about to die. You might consider euthanising it, if it looks like its in pain.

It sucks that you joined the forum under such rotten circumstances, but welcome none the less.


----------



## T

> Sorry T, but hes about to die. You might consider euthanising it, if it looks like its in pain.It sucks that you joined the forum under such rotten circumstances, but welcome none the less.


Thanks man, whats a good way of doing it.I euthanise fish but I have no idea how to euthanise an insect.Also can you think why he started acting strange.I was thinking it might have been to do with temperature.My room stays about room temp is this too cold?

Would you know where I could buy another as it was ebay that I got him and I think the weathers too cold to send them now.


----------



## Sheldon Johnson

Room temp of 15c or more should be fine for a lineola, but i would venture a guess at the crickets being the cause of the problem.

Often, pet stores will keep them unfed during their stay with them, which means they contain (quite litterally) a lot of in their system.

However this is not necasarily the case, even the best breeder will find their mantids will just die with no explanation.

As for euthinasea, i would wrap him in tissue and place him in the freezer for a few hours, its quite natural for insects to die in this way, so dont feel bad.

When it comes to getting another mantis, shipping really isnt a problem as long as its packaged well and sent as fast as possible, other than that it really depends when you live. If youre in N. America, your best bet is probably DeShawn (mantiskingdom.com) Fransisco or Yen, these guys all have great reputations in the US.

If you're in the UK, then you would be best to buy from either Rob Byatt, Graham Smith or Martin French (bugzuk.com) all of these guys have great reputations as well (and all of the people i listed with the exception of Martin are on this forum so you can message them).

All i can say now is good luck and I'll advise you not to buy from eBay again. Look around these forums and you will probably get a much better deal, but also a much better pet, as i can tell you from experience, that the people on these boards love what they do and it is shown in their bugs!


----------



## T

Thanks mate, I should have said im in Scotland(Glasgow) I havent updated my profile yet.I was thinking to maybe get a few and grow them up.I can easily divide up my viv to accomodate more than one.I would like to try breeding them at some point.

Its possible bout the crickets as I had just run out so these were newly purchased and they probably hadnt had time to gut load fully(I feed with veggies and fish flakes).

Poor Marvin im not looking foreward to euthanising him, my girlfriends gonna be pretty upset too(funny how you can get so attatched to an insect).

Heres Marvin in better times.


----------



## wuwu

marvin looks like it's actually a she.


----------



## T

> marvin looks like it's actually a she.


Yeh I kinda thought that but I just kept the name :lol:


----------



## Rick

That is a female. Put her in the freezer for about five minutes and that will take care of that. Also it is my opinion that mantids should not be handled often. It seems to be bad for them.


----------



## Jwonni

as above i used the freezer method and i know what you mean about getting attached to them i shed a tear when i had to euphanise my little spod

his home looks a nice size am i right in thinking it was an exo terra? just the bit visible looks like mine


----------



## T

> as above i used the freezer method and i know what you mean about getting attached to them i shed a tear when i had to euphanise my little spodhis home looks a nice size am i right in thinking it was an exo terra? just the bit visible looks like mine


Yup its an exo terra, I was thinking about getting something else for it now Marvins gone but my lfs says they can get me mantis so i'll probably get a few.

Rick I rarely held Marvin it was only for pics although he would always jump onto my hand if I had it in his tank.


----------



## AFK

sounds like marvin only started to act strangely in her tank. i would guess that something toxic was inadvertently introduced into the tank or some kind of fumes (cleaning spray, ammonia from windex, room freshener fumes, etc.) was lingering in the room and thus also saturating the tank. sorry for marvin though...she was a real beauty!


----------



## T

> sounds like marvin only started to act strangely in her tank. i would guess that something toxic was inadvertently introduced into the tank or some kind of fumes (cleaning spray, ammonia from windex, room freshener fumes, etc.) was lingering in the room and thus also saturating the tank. sorry for marvin though...she was a real beauty!


I put in a new live plant but it was in there for about a week before she started acting strange.


----------



## robo mantis

dude i have bought ever single one of my live mantids on here and they came very healthy. last time i bought a live mantis on ebay it came dead and had to get it replaced (if you don't trust us check breeder feedback and you will see all the good people trust me)


----------



## Ian

Sorry to hear about the death of your mantid, T. Looked l ike you have a pretty luxury setup...ooh how I would love some exo tanks for my bunch  Think I'd have to take out a very large loan though...

Do you have any ideas lined up for getting any more?


----------

